# Staffie attack...



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Walked 2 of ours home after walkies (both on leads) and saw a local couple head off up a side street waking a staffie on a lead, they must have let it off the lead once home cos it came tearing down the road and attacked one of my dogs, it picked the wrong dog cos she saw it off but the couple never even said sorry....just walked in home

Youd think staffie owners would want to improve the breeds image.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't believe that Staffy owners have any more responsibility to control their dogs than do owners of any Breed.

I'm sorry your dog was attacked, but, had it been a Labrador instead of a Staffy, would you be saying Lab owners need to be doing more?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

How badly was your dog injured during this attack?


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Sweety said:


> I don't believe that Staffy owners have any more responsibility to control their dogs than do owners of any Breed.
> 
> I'm sorry your dog was attacked, but, had it been a Labrador instead of a Staffy, would you be saying Lab owners need to be doing more?


Fact is it was a Staffie.....


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> How badly was your dog injured during this attack?


Not at all but she can hold her own, if id have had a hand free id have knocked it out


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Glad your dog is ok. Beautiful picture of her.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Are you sure it wasn't just dogs 'shaking hands'?

You were making an awful fuss about dogs here, in fact you were busy telling us that 'Weve 1 collie who wont heed us no matter what, the herding is all that matters, shame we have no sheep, she stalks, drops, crawls then herds, today it was a small Saluki type dog, a whippet gave her a run for her money though and she even went to try a guy with a wheelbarrow....' (your words not mine).

Perhaps @Colliebarmy you'll have more empathy with the dogs that yours runs up to in future and the staff teaches you a lesson because you rather are in want of one.

I'm sad for your dog but have no patience for you.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm glad your dog is okay. Barney was a bit dog aggressive after he was attacked, so be a bit more aware on walkies etc until you see if he has been affected. 

Collies are a big problem around here for attacking dogs, well, irresponsible collie owners. Poor Barney has been attacked by one and it was very scary the owner simply said "its because he likes to herd things", no, its because you're a crap owner! 

I don't think staffie owners need to be anymore responsible than any other dog owner.


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

Lovely looking dog, so pleased she is okay.
Hopefully the Staffie running out was a one-off and no harm done.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2016)

Oh CB are you bored? Not getting enough negative attention with your Brexit posts?


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Colliebarmy said:


> Fact is it was a Staffie.....


And the last dog that attempted to attack mine was a Collie. Your point?

Dog owners need to be responsible. No matter what's on the end of the leash.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Was this even an attack...or just a daily fail headline?

Handbags moment a bit of barking? No injuries but to me an attack would leave injuries...


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Pappychi said:


> And the last dog that attempted to attack mine was a Collie. Your point?
> 
> Dog owners need to be responsible. No matter what's on the end of the leash.


Yup, last one I had an issue with was a lab. Never actually had an issue with a Staffy


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

hope


lullabydream said:


> Was this even an attack...or just a daily fail headline?
> 
> Handbags moment a bit of barking? No injuries but to me an attack would leave injuries...


Surely that depends on many factors?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> Not at all but she can hold her own, if id have had a hand free id have knocked it out


If a Bull breed, or indeed any breed, was intent on causing damage it would. The fact that there was no harm done does not indicate an attack to me. I find your attitude a bit puzzling when you admit yourself that you have no control over your own dogs when they are off the lead, and allow them to run up to people and other dogs, stalking, chasing and nipping them, because "it's what Collies do". Karma I'd say. I'm not sure how you can berate other dog owners for allowing exactly what you allow your own dogs to do?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Vanessa131 said:


> I'm glad your dog is okay. Barney was a bit dog aggressive after he was attacked, so be a bit more aware on walkies etc until you see if he has been affected.
> 
> Collies are a big problem around here for attacking dogs, well, irresponsible collie owners. Poor Barney has been attacked by one and it was very scary the owner simply said "its because he likes to herd things", no, its because you're a crap owner!
> 
> I don't think staffie owners need to be anymore responsible than any other dog owner.


My rottie mutt who has strong herding instincts I keep on lead around dogs, especially small dogs as she will try and herd them quite aggressive as she gets completely fazed into herding.. but why can't other people control their dogs 

Sorry your dog was attacked OP.. but no need to make a big point out the fact the dog was a staffy and I get the impression that you'd expect this from that type of dog.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

You sound like a hypocrite tbh... its okay for your dog to taunt and annoy other dogs but when it happens to you you moan ?


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

There seems to be some confusion

Staffie

Attacked

What else could i say - if it had been a Labbie or GSD id have said so...


----------



## AnimalzRock (Jul 2, 2014)

Glad your dog didn't come to any harm, Op. Always worrying when an off lead dog approaches an on lead dog at speed so I can understand your concern. Did make me smile though that, by your own admission, your dog "saw it off" but you still classed it as an "attack" by the staffie, even though no harm was done to your dog. 

Your comment about staffie owners did irk me a little though. As the owner of 2 staffie crosses with lovely temperaments, I get fed up of people having a downer on them purely due to their looks/breeding and expecting a level of behaviour from them that they don't expect from other breeds. I got told by a greyhound owner that one of my staffies was "aggressive" because she air snapped at this person's greyhound for trying to jump on her. No mention of her greyhound's bad manners, just my staffie's "aggression" for not allowing the bad behaviour. Unbelievable.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2016)

Colliebarmy said:


> There seems to be some confusion
> 
> Staffie
> 
> ...


What do you call it when it's your dog stalking and nipping other dogs?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> And the last dog that attempted to attack mine was a Collie. Your point?
> 
> Dog owners need to be responsible. No matter what's on the end of the leash.


And the last two dogs to attack Zara were German Shepherds and the last dog to attack Oscar was an American Akita. They've both been snapped at by a family of Labradors and a Springer Spaniel once shouted some abuse at Oscar as it passed him by in a car.
Would I be correct in thinking all breeds but the Sarplaninac are a little on the untrustworthy side


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Glad she OK hope there are no after affects, I do worry about Staffies as Dillon has been attacked by one as well, I know they all aren't bad, but when we are out with Dillon we keep well away from them.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

What exactly constitutes an 'attack'?

Is it just running up? Running up and barking? Blustering? Being rude and obnoxious?

From personal experience, id say a dog intent on attacking, especially a terrier, isnt really one to cause no damage or back down.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> There seems to be some confusion
> 
> Staffie
> 
> ...


But you said no harm was done? So which part was the attack?

Putting the ball on the other foot, how do you think other dogs feel when they are being harassed by your out of control dogs?


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Zaros said:


> And the last two dogs to attack Zara were German Shepherds and the last dog to attack Oscar was an American Akita. They've both been snapped at by a family of Labradors and a Springer Spaniel once shouted some abuse at Oscar as it passed him by in a car.
> Would I be correct in thinking all breeds but the Sarplaninac are a little on the untrustworthy side


In all honesty Zaros I think it's more to do with the popularity of these breeds. Popular breeds attract more attention from profit driven breeders and these breeder end up using any dog which is convenient. Not the dogs with the best temperament. So we end up seeing more and more of these dogs with shoddy temperaments.

We all know Sars and COs think it's people who are in fact the untrustworthy ones. :Joyful


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> In all honesty Zaros I think it's more to do with the popularity of these breeds. Popular breeds attract more attention from profit driven breeders and these breeder end up using any dog which is convenient. Not the dogs with the best temperament. So we end up seeing more and more of these dogs with shoddy temperaments.
> 
> We all know Sars and COs think it's people who are in fact the untrustworthy ones. :Joyful


I like being Sar' castic too


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Zaros said:


> I like being Sar' castic too


I can't make an Ovcharka pun. Curses


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2016)

Sweety said:


> I don't believe that Staffy owners have any more responsibility to control their dogs than do owners of any Breed.


Just want to go back to this excellent point. 
Doesn't matter the breed. ALL owners have a responsibility to keep their dogs under control - that includes the OP who has made very clear in previous posts that his dogs are not at all under control and he has no intentions of changing that.



Colliebarmy said:


> One of our girls is a "nipper+nudge" and mouths on small dogs,





Colliebarmy said:


> Weve 1 collie who wont heed us no matter what, the herding is all that matters, shame we have no sheep, she stalks, drops, crawls then herds, today it was a small Saluki type dog, a whippet gave her a run for her money though and she even went to try a guy with a wheelbarrow....
> 
> she doesnt fight, shes not aggressive just 20kg of hurtling nipping nudging loony Irish collie





Colliebarmy said:


> Weve 1 who has to go and see every dog we meet on the walkies field,





Colliebarmy said:


> but shes a collie....she wants to herd/play with all the dogs





Moobli said:


> Oh dear! And you allow her to practise this sort of unsocial behaviour on a daily basis?





Colliebarmy said:


> i do
> 
> shes a sheepdog, its in her genes and she hurts no-one





Colliebarmy said:


> thats dogs shaking hands.......normal behaviour
> 
> look it up


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Wow @ouesi that's an eye opener


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2016)

Pappychi said:


> Wow @ouesi that's an eye opener


And then people wonder why their dogs get "attacked"  
I can tell you with certainty that if CB's collie girl tried to run up to Bates uninvited, 'herd' him, and nip his heels, he would set her straight in a skinny minute. And then we'd be reading about a 'nasty' pitbull type who 'attacked' CB's dog. 
Fortunately for CB and his dogs, my dogs are under control and the more likely scenario would me *me* setting the collie straight. (And then we'd be reading about unsociable dog owners who won't let their dogs 'play'.)


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

ouesi said:


> And then people wonder why their dogs get "attacked"
> I can tell you with certainty that if CB's collie girl tried to run up to Bates uninvited, 'herd' him, and nip his heels, he would set her straight in a skinny minute. And then we'd be reading about a 'nasty' pitbull type who 'attacked' CB's dog.
> Fortunately for CB and his dogs, my dogs are under control and the more likely scenario would me *me* setting the collie straight. (And then we'd be reading about unsociable dog owners who won't let their dogs 'play'.)


I think Bear would be with Bates. That sort of behaviour would go down like a sack of sh*t, it's all fun and games until their dog gets hurt than it transforms into 'OMG OWNERS OF THIS BREED ARE THE WORST!!111111!!!1111!'



Maybe CB's collie has the same mystical powers that Max did which instantly calms dogs within a 50 foot radius?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

An approach like that would transport my girls into snapping, snarling dervishes. Nasty, vicious little dachshunds !


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes, apparently. When CB allows his collie to stalk, herd, nip and generally harass other dogs, his excuse is "It's a Collie thing". 

No, it's an arrogant, selfish unknowledgeable Owner thing.

Typical that he feels entitled to sit on his booster seat, requiring that Staffy owners make extra efforts to control their dogs, when he has zero control over his own.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> I can't make an Ovcharka pun. Curses


Actually, you can.

You just need to find the appropriate moment

Ov-chaka-khan
Ov-chaka-khan

I feel for you lyrics (Chaka Khan):Smug


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> Glad she OK hope there are no after affects, I do worry about Staffies as Dillon has been attacked by one as well, I know they all aren't bad, but when we are out with Dillon we keep well away from them.


If you know they're not all bad, why do you treat them all as though they are?


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

CB reminds me of someone else with a collie.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Sweety said:


> If you know they're not all bad, why do you treat them all as though they are?


Tbh, i think if you have a bad experience with a breed its understandable to be a tad apprehensive and judgemental.

There are three (soon to be bloody four!) breeds where i treat all with the same caution and avoidance, as experience has taught me that sometimes its just a good idea.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2016)

Doesn’t bother me in the least if people give my dogs a wide berth, nor do I really care if they think it’s because they’re vicious. 
The only place I get involved is when you enact legislation based on breed, or support legislation based on breed. 

Staffie behaving dangerously is no different than collie behaving dangerously, both need to be addressed. 

But to be clear, a dog objecting to rude behavior from another dog is not necessarily dangerous behavior. 
If I object to some strange man groping me on a crowded bus that doesn’t make me a dangerous human, nor mean I am a danger to society who must be controlled through legislation.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Staffy owners often have to be very tolerant and thick skinned. The ignorance and prejudice some dog owners project could, if you were a sensitive type, reduce you to tears.

I've had people walking towards me with their dog on pavements see me coming and ask me to stop, to give them chance to cross the road.

The woman in the park with an offlead Cockerpoo pup, which saw the onlead Rudi and came running to her, who began running after her pup, screaming and shouting and then said to me "I'm sorry I got upset love, but it was because I realised it was a Staffy".

And my favourite, the man approaching me who quickly crossed the street and then shouted across, "I hope you've got hold of that thing - bloody dangerous them".

Rudi smiles and wags at them all. She's not prejudiced.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2016)

Sweety said:


> Rudi smiles and wags at them all. She's not prejudiced.


Bates is  (He's not a staffy though.)
He rarely gets along with dogs of any herding breed. Usually because of behavior like CB allows. That and play police. Bates hates the play police


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

@Sweety It's awful isn't it?

I stopped to stroke a Staffie the other day and his owner said I was the first person that MONTH (?!) to stop and stroke him. It was a savage assault. He crawled onto my lap and proceeded to try and snog my face off 

I make a point now of saying hello to Staffies when I'm out and about


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

There's a beautiful grey staffy who frequents our local park. The owner wanders about on his phone, completely oblivious to his dog, but she just wanders about, occasionally popping over for a sniff or an ear scratch. Unfortunately she's quite overweight, and though I don't condone the behaviour of her owner, she has a lovely nature and I enjoy seeing her. (I secretly like that I don't have to interact with her owner)
I've known/seen far more friendly Staffies than unfriendly ones. In fact, the first unfriendly one I met is the one that lives next door; she is aggressive towards other dogs, but perfectly behaved with people and children.



Sweety said:


> Staffy owners often have to be very tolerant and thick skinned. The ignorance and prejudice some dog owners project could, if you were a sensitive type, reduce you to tears.
> 
> I've had people walking towards me with their dog on pavements see me coming and ask me to stop, to give them chance to cross the road.
> 
> ...


I can't believe anyone could look at Rudi's smiling face and think 'aggressive dog'. Their ignorance and behaviour is really shocking.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

"All dogs want to play".

I've been told that numerous times by owners trying to justify their inability to control their Space Invader.

Trouble is - nobody told Rosie.


----------



## AnimalzRock (Jul 2, 2014)

Pappychi said:


> @Sweety It's awful isn't it?
> I make a point now of saying hello to Staffies when I'm out and about


I do likewise - as a matter of principle. I also always thank people who stop and talk to/pet my two, instead of just the fluffy little one (whose manners are still "work in progress" and who is, due to age, nowhere near as well behaved yet as the staffies).

It is rather sad, the number of Staffie owners who comment on how nice it is to have their dog viewed in a friendly way, and then proceed to recount how people avoid them/grab their dogs when they see them/subject them to verbal abuse.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Sweety said:


> "All dogs want to play".
> 
> I've been told that numerous times by owners trying to justify their inability to control their Space Invader.
> 
> Trouble is - nobody told Rosie.


Now I just want a pack of Space Invaders :Arghh:Hungry

Those kinds of owners really frustrate me - 'he just wants to play' usually shouted from half a mile away as their ill-mannered dog comes galloping over to harass my dog.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

AnimalzRock said:


> I do likewise - as a matter of principle. I also always thank people who stop and talk to/pet my two, instead of just the fluffy little one (whose manners are still "work in progress" and who is, due to age, nowhere near as well behaved yet as the staffies).
> 
> It is rather sad, the number of Staffie owners who comment on how nice it is to have their dog viewed in a friendly way, and then proceed to recount how people avoid them/grab their dogs when they see them/subject them to verbal abuse.


My fluffy one is more likely to be an arse than our previous Staffs! :Hilarious


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Pappychi said:


> Now I just want a pack of Space Invaders :Arghh:Hungry
> 
> Those kinds of owners really frustrate me - 'he just wants to play' usually shouted from half a mile away as their ill-mannered dog comes galloping over to harass my dog.


Hmmm.

When rude dogs barge up to Rosie, she assumes an expression like a Victorian lady who has had an improper suggestion made to her on a park bench.

If I don't step in quickly, Rosie will take the law into her own hands.

So, I have one juvenile fool of a Staffy who sees the opportunity to forget everything she knows and tear round with the invading dog, and one outraged Jack Russell, intent on seeing it off.

Great fun when they're both on flexi leads.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Pappychi said:


> I can't make an Ovcharka pun. Curses


But it makes a great non-swear word! Or a sneeze!!!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

JoanneF said:


> But it makes a great non-swear word! Or a sneeze!!!


We do have something called the Ovcharka Flopper here which involves Bear laying down and refusing to move if he thinks his walk isn't long enough :Hilarious


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Just caught up with this thread from yesterday...and this:-


Nonnie said:


> What exactly constitutes an 'attack'?
> 
> Is it just running up? Running up and barking? Blustering? Being rude and obnoxious?
> 
> From personal experience, id say a dog intent on attacking, especially a terrier, isnt really one to cause no damage or back down.


There is no seeing off a terrier...they don't back down. Nonnie you are completely right.

So although the dog was a staffy...and had decided to run towards the collie..was this actually ever going to be an attack? It would take more than harsh words from another dog to stop it...so a perceived event wasn't an actual event anyway.

No I doubt very well we would be reading a thread a Lab Attack, or Pug Attack...does not have the same ring.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2016)

I wonder if there is a thread on another forum somewhere of a staffy owner complaining about a clueless collie owner with their out of control dog who set off theirs... ?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

A Collie that has been attacked by a mature Staffy yet doesn't have a mark on her or even look vaguely ruffled?

Hmmm ............

A thinly disguised fabrication to begin a thread getting a dig in at Staffy Owners, I suspect.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

The only fault I may find with the staffy owner is....

I hate saying it, would be its one of those owners whose dog is friendly, and likes to say hello to every dog...

CB forgot to mention the screams of 's/hes friendly' ringing out.

As we all know collies are one of the hardest dogs to read, by other dogs...

Or on the side of the staffy owner the dog bolted to say hello...and it was completely out the blue s/he had never done it before!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Sweety said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> When rude dogs barge up to Rosie, she assumes an expression like a Victorian lady who has had an improper suggestion made to her on a park bench.
> 
> ...


This is Tango !! If any dog goes near her bum she's like an enraged old spinster !
I've been told it's me that makes them nervous because I try to body-block bouncy rude, uncontrolled dogs. Apparently I should encourage them to be jumped on by dogs 3x their size.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sweety said:


> If you know they're not all bad, why do you treat them all as though they are?


Because Dillon now thinks every Staffy he sees is going to attack him and I don't want to stress him out.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Pappychi said:


> And the last dog that attempted to attack mine was a Collie. Your point?
> 
> Dog owners need to be responsible. No matter what's on the end of the leash.


Same here


Colliebarmy said:


> There seems to be some confusion
> 
> Staffie
> 
> ...


Oh I don't think any confusion, unless you mean yourself? Did you forget this?




Colliebarmy said:


> i do
> 
> shes a sheepdog, its in her genes and she hurts no-one


Indeed you also said 


Colliebarmy said:


> Thats your opinion....your welcome to it
> 
> my dogs play


Like the staffie you think?


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Nonnie said:


> Tbh, i think if you have a bad experience with a breed its understandable to be a tad apprehensive and judgemental.
> 
> There are three (soon to be bloody four!) breeds where i treat all with the same caution and avoidance, as experience has taught me that sometimes its just a good idea.


I know what you mean. Bonnie has now been attacked by three different terriers (and yes, I do call it an attack even if she is left with no wounds - if a dog nips my dog hard enough to make her yelp, in my view, it's an attack) and she is now very nervous and anxious when she sees one. I know not all terriers are nasty or badly trained, but I admit to giving them ALL a wide berth now, just in case! (Please note, I am not getting at any PF members who have terriers - I know that properly trained, they are lovely dogs)


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I felt terrible once when I was walking my neighbour's dog obsessed, rude and bouncy border collie. We were practicing ignoring other dogs and not behaving like a whirling dervish on the end of the lead if he spotted one. To achieve this I regularly darted behind hedges with him or turned about sharpish if we spotted another dog coming as face to face encounters at that time just tipped him over into the obnoxious and pita category.

So there I was spotting a dog approaching, no where to hide so all I could do was cross the road sharpish with the "DOG !! I am getting really EXCITED.... canIsayhellopleasepleaseplease?" collie and bury myself into the shrubbery on the other side of the road when a plaintive and frustrated voice rings out. " For heaven's sake why do people always avoid staffies. He is fine wouldn't hurt a fly, honestly !"

I would have loved to reassure the person that it really didn't matter what breed his was the problem was the Tigger I was trying to prevent bouncing all over his dog but keeping said Tigger focussed on me wasn't very conducive to having a discussion about staffies and how nice they are.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

KatieandOliver said:


> There's a beautiful grey staffy who frequents our local park. The owner wanders about on his phone, completely oblivious to his dog, but she just wanders about, occasionally popping over for a sniff or an ear scratch. Unfortunately she's quite overweight, and though I don't condone the behaviour of her owner, she has a lovely nature and I enjoy seeing her. (I secretly like that I don't have to interact with her owner)
> I've known/seen far more friendly Staffies than unfriendly ones. In fact, the first unfriendly one I met is the one that lives next door; she is aggressive towards other dogs, but perfectly behaved with people and children.
> 
> I can't believe anyone could look at Rudi's smiling face and think 'aggressive dog'. Their ignorance and behaviour is really shocking.


The only thing I really know about bully breeds is that, whenever I meet one, I get snogged to death by them.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

kittih said:


> I felt terrible once when I was walking my neighbour's dog obsessed, rude and bouncy border collie. We were practicing ignoring other dogs and not behaving like a whirling dervish on the end of the lead if he spotted one. To achieve this I regularly darted behind hedges with him or turned about sharpish if we spotted another dog coming as face to face encounters at that time just tipped him over into the obnoxious and pita category.
> 
> So there I was spotting a dog approaching, no where to hide so all I could do was cross the road sharpish with the "DOG !! I am getting really EXCITED.... canIsayhellopleasepleaseplease?" collie and bury myself into the shrubbery on the other side of the road when a plaintive and frustrated voice rings out. " For heaven's sake why do people always avoid staffies. He is fine wouldn't hurt a fly, honestly !"
> 
> I would have loved to reassure the person that it really didn't matter what breed his was the problem was the Tigger I was trying to prevent bouncing all over his dog but keeping said Tigger focussed on me wasn't very conducive to having a discussion about staffies and how nice they are.


Oh no, I have the mental image of you sprinting across the road and hurling yourself into a hedge whilst the Staffy owner stands and looks really sad


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

MiffyMoo said:


> Oh no, I have the mental image of you sprinting across the road and hurling yourself into a hedge whilst the Staffy owner stands and looks really sad


That is exactly what happened although add a black and white Pogo stick sporadically trying to burst back out of the bushes and the mad lady in the bushes squeaking a baby blue plastic ball chanting "just ignore it please !" and you have the full image.

In the interests of full disclosure and in fairness to the furry face after a while he became pretty good at an ignore but those early days were "fun" and I never saw staff owner again to explain.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

kittih said:


> That is exactly what happened although add a black and white Pogo stick sporadically trying to burst back out of the bushes and the mad lady in the bushes squeaking a baby blue plastic ball chanting "just ignore it please !" and you have the full image.
> 
> In the interests of full disclosure and in fairness to the furry face after a while he became pretty good at an ignore but those early days were "fun" and I never saw staff owner again to explain.


Hahaha, that just made my night!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

AnimalzRock said:


> I do likewise - as a matter of principle. I also always thank people who stop and talk to/pet my two, instead of just the fluffy little one (whose manners are still "work in progress" and who is, due to age, nowhere near as well behaved yet as the staffies).
> 
> It is rather sad, the number of Staffie owners who comment on how nice it is to have their dog viewed in a friendly way, and then proceed to recount how people avoid them/grab their dogs when they see them/subject them to verbal abuse.


Jack and I stopped to say hello to a lovely staffie (with the biggest smile!) and his owner today.

She said he is often attacked (whilst on lead) by loose dogs, whilst they are just going about their business trying to keep out of the way.

One owner, whose dog had run over and bitten him drawing blood, actually said to her "people like you shouldn't have dogs!". WTF!?


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

I love staffies, but I would never have one because I couldn't cope with the abuse I would get. I met a young couple with a gorgeous staffie puppy once; it was so well-behaved and well-trained - they were a great example to any dog owners. But someone walking down the street screamed abuse and them & said they should be locked up for having a dangerous dog & that all staffies should be killed. The 'dangerous' puppy was terrified by the shouting and tried to hide behind his owners' legs.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

CuddleMonster said:


> I love staffies, but I would never have one because I couldn't cope with the abuse I would get. I met a young couple with a gorgeous staffie puppy once; it was so well-behaved and well-trained - they were a great example to any dog owners. But someone walking down the street screamed abuse and them & said they should be locked up for having a dangerous dog & that all staffies should be killed. The 'dangerous' puppy was terrified by the shouting and tried to hide behind his owners' legs.


I guess it depends on where you live.

Ive had bull breeds for almost 20 years now (sounds impressive, but im only on my third) and i could probably count on one hand the amount of out and out verbal abuse ive experienced. Its mostly behind the back commenting in my area, which i dont care about as gossip only rarely reaches my ears.

Ive get mostly jokey comments about Ned, from people who think they are witty and original, but who actually need a good smack in the face to teach them to STFU.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

CuddleMonster said:


> I love staffies,* but I would never have one because I couldn't cope with the abuse I would get. * I met a young couple with a gorgeous staffie puppy once; it was so well-behaved and well-trained - they were a great example to any dog owners. But someone walking down the street screamed abuse and them & said they should be locked up for having a dangerous dog & that all staffies should be killed. The 'dangerous' puppy was terrified by the shouting and tried to hide behind his owners' legs.


I would not mistake this for the norm, for someone to shout random abuse at a stranger who is keeping to themselves, they highly likely have serious issues themselves. That is not the behaviour of a normal rational person.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2016)

Sweety said:


> A thinly disguised fabrication to begin a thread getting a dig in at Staffy Owners, I suspect.


Very likely given his past behavior on this forum.
Probably just a wind-up to get people riled for his own entertainment.

@Colliebarmy if you're still bothering to read, and that is indeed your dog in the photo in the OP, I'd get her nails trimmed down a good bit. She looks like a more 'mature' girl and could really benefit physically from having her nails at a better length.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

labradrk said:


> I would not mistake this for the norm, for someone to shout random abuse at a stranger who is keeping to themselves, they highly likely have serious issues themselves. That is not the behaviour of a normal rational person.


I'm not saying it's the behaviour of a normal rational person, just that it happens, and I wouldn't be able to deal well with it. I've heard several other people make very nasty remarks to staffie owners, though nothing else as extreme as that example.

It may partly depend on where you live, but also I guess partly who you are - where I used to live, there was a young man with a staffie who never seemed to get nasty remarks - might have had something to do with the fact that he looked like a nightclub bouncer!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

CuddleMonster said:


> I'm not saying it's the behaviour of a normal rational person, just that it happens, and I wouldn't be able to deal well with it. I've heard several other people make very nasty remarks to staffie owners, though nothing else as extreme as that example.
> 
> It may partly depend on where you live, but also I guess partly who you are - where I used to live, there was a young man with a staffie who never seemed to get nasty remarks - might have had something to do with the fact that he looked like a nightclub bouncer!


To be fair I have had a not very thought put odd remark from people, people turn away cross the road etc when walking Tess my staffy cross. These are people I have seen before whilst walking my other dogs and they have not taken a swift run across the road...

The worse abuse I get is from the poo police when any of my female dogs wee...I am still wondering to this day how to pick up urine from the grass!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

CuddleMonster said:


> I'm not saying it's the behaviour of a normal rational person, just that it happens, and I wouldn't be able to deal well with it. I've heard several other people make very nasty remarks to staffie owners, though nothing else as extreme as that example.
> *
> It may partly depend on where you live, but also I guess partly who you are* - where I used to live, there was a young man with a staffie who never seemed to get nasty remarks - might have had something to do with the fact that he looked like a nightclub bouncer!


Definitely, I've had abuse (obviously Bob's not a staff but a rottie mix) quite a few times, my other half has never had any, I think some people feel braver when it's 'just an inoffensive little woman'

They probably wouldn't think it if they got me on a bad day though! :Nailbiting


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

lullabydream said:


> T
> The worse abuse I get is from the poo police when any of my female dogs wee...I am still wondering to this day how to pick up urine from the grass!


I had that remark when we had Amber, I asked the silly woman if she'd got any blotting paper she went a lovely shade of red.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> I had that remake when we had Amber, I asked the silly woman if she'd got any blotting paper she went a lovely shade of red.


I had one woman tut at me as if to say I was lying after saying aren't you going to pick that up!...

You know it made me so cross...and I very nearly showed her my poo bags and I thought do you know what why should I...i told her to have a look if you care...which I received yes another heart felt tut, that I would expect more from a teenager. I hoped she complained about me to a dog savvy person who would then explain female dogs do squat to wee!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> Definitely, I've had abuse (obviously Bob's not a staff but a rottie mix) quite a few times, my other half has never had any, I think some people feel braver when it's 'just an inoffensive little woman'
> 
> They probably wouldn't think it if they got me on a bad day though! :Nailbiting


I definitely think some of the comments I have received about my Tess and from the holy than though poo brigade would never happen if I was female too!

OH has never received anything negative either!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

lullabydream said:


> I definitely think some of the comments I have received about my Tess and from the holy than though poo brigade would never happen if I was female too!
> 
> OH has never received anything negative either!


I've had people make comments on me not picking up quite a few times when Millie is peeing.

One old man actually was very rude shouting at me.

It's complicated a tad more now as Charlie learnt the words 'poo poo' so has to point and shout 'poo poo' whenever Millie poo's except the last couple of days he now does it everytime she squats


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

I am surprised people stay to watch other people's dogs doing their business  I like @Happy Paws response when it is a wee to ask if the stalker has blotting paper


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> I've had people make comments on me not picking up quite a few times when Millie is peeing.
> 
> One old man actually was very rude shouting at me.
> 
> It's complicated a tad more now as Charlie learnt the words 'poo poo' so has to point and shout 'poo poo' whenever Millie poo's except the last couple of days he now does it everytime she squats


Oh Charlie!!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Pappychi said:


> Now I just want a pack of Space Invaders :Arghh:Hungry


Lol! You mean Space Raiders - Space Invaders is the old video game! :Hilarious


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

I am I absolute bits now. We were nearly home on our way back from our walk, late to avoid the traffic. I had put Oliver down to walk because it was quiet there was nothing around. A man on a bike with two Staffies who were off lead came along. 
Im not saying there is anything bad about Staffies, the only reason I am saying what breed the dog was is because it affected what I did next. At first they were very friendly, sniffed Oliver, and I felt like I wanted to not be prejudiced against them. Suddenly, one of the dogs became spooked by something in a front garden and was Barking and growling. I should have picked Oliver up. But because I was trying so hard not to be biased against them, I didn't but tried to walk on. The dog then went for Oliver. He only snapped, and apart from squealing and screaming Oliver was ok. I was so worried he'd be completely traumatised but he seems OK. Im just so angry with myself that I didn't just pick him up sooner. I still don't think they're a bad breed. But even a dog snapping at Oliver was a very upsetting experience, even if it wasn't a full on attack.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

lullabydream said:


> To be fair I have had a not very thought put odd remark from people, people turn away cross the road etc when walking Tess my staffy cross. These are people I have seen before whilst walking my other dogs and they have not taken a swift run across the road...
> 
> The worse abuse I get is from the poo police when any of my female dogs wee...I am still wondering to this day how to pick up urine from the


----------



## AnimalzRock (Jul 2, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> The worse abuse I get is from the poo police when any of my female dogs wee...I am still wondering to this day how to pick up urine from the grass!


And let's not forget the fisherman who told me one of my (female) dogs had cocked her leg against his chair. No apology when I asked how SHE had managed that.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Well my Diz, SBT mix, was charged at and 'attacked' whilst on lead and muzzled, but two JRTs and a poodle.... local PCSOs agreed it constituted an attack aa there was intent to harm and none of the dogs were under control.

There may be no physical harm, but there is certainly psychological harm, that and her muzzle was damaged.... plus I feared I may be bitten and that is a criminal offence.

All dog owners, whether they have Bully kutta or a cavvie, need have their dogs under control, no exceptions no excuses.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

If your dog wasn't injured it's hardly an attack is it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> If your dog wasn't injured it's hardly an attack is it?


To be obnoxiously pedantic, you don't need injuries for it to constitute an attack.

I've told the story before of Bates doing his honor down during an obedience trial and the dog in the ring broke heel to run at Bates in full 'attack' mode, teeth barred barking, head down, looking to make contact with teeth. Nothing happened because there was a judge, a ring steward, and two handlers who all jumped in to prevent anything happening, and Bates was wholly unperturbed, but it was most definitely intended as an attack.

The flip side of course is that even with injuries, it might not have been an attack. 
If your dog has a habit of running up to other dogs uninvited, ignores fair warnings and ends up getting a more firm correction from a dog who doesn't take kindly to rude behavior, that may result in some scratches or small holes. Not really an attack though, especially if the dog tried several warnings before resorting to a full on bite.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Attack: to TRY to hurt or defeat using violence


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> Attack: to TRY to hurt or defeat using violence


How was the Staffie violent towards your dog? what constitutes as violence from one dog to another?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I think the title of this thread says a lot.

Not 'Dog Attack' or 'My Dog Was Attacked', but 'Staffie Attack'.

And the statement that Staffy owners should be more careful.

I don't believe there was any attack at all.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just because the owner of a dog being attacked manages to prevent it getting bitten, doesn't mean it wasn't an attack!

So sick of people who are innocently walking their dog, when it is set upon by another dog, being accused of over reacting!

The Dangerous Dogs Act 2016 states:

Your dog is considered dangerously out of control if it:


injures someone
makes someone worried that it might injure them
A court could also decide that your dog is dangerously out of control if either of the following apply:


it attacks someone's animal
the owner of an animal thinks they could be injured if they tried to stop your dog attacking their animal


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Muze said:


> Well my Diz, SBT mix, was charged at and 'attacked' whilst on lead and muzzled, but two JRTs and a poodle.... local PCSOs agreed it constituted an attack aa there was intent to harm and none of the dogs were under control.
> 
> There may be no physical harm, but there is certainly psychological harm, that and her muzzle was damaged.... plus I feared I may be bitten and that is a criminal offence.
> 
> All dog owners, whether they have Bully kutta or a cavvie, need have their dogs under control, no exceptions no excuses.


So sorry this happened. It's very scary.

Hope you are both OK.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> *Just because the owner of a dog being attacked manages to prevent it getting bitten, *doesn't mean it wasn't an attack!
> 
> So sick of people who are innocently walking their dog, when it is set upon by another dog, being accused of over reacting!
> 
> ...


But we don't know what happened here? I think that is the point people are trying to make.....you really cannot generalise. "Attack", "set upon" etc, all have different meanings depending on the circumstances. Unfortunately some people do have no perspective on reality when it comes to these sort of things. I have had someone accuse my dog of attacking theirs, when theirs ran up to us, hit the deck and screamed, because it was a nervous wreck and owned by someone incompetent that couldn't manage/raise a stuffed dog never mind a real one.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Colliebarmy said:


> Attack: to TRY to hurt or defeat using violence


Like a dog being allowed to nip other dogs, your dog for example.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2016)

labradrk said:


> But we don't know what happened here? I think that is the point people are trying to make.....you really cannot generalise. "Attack", "set upon" etc, all have different meanings depending on the circumstances. Unfortunately some people do have no perspective on reality when it comes to these sort of things. I have had someone accuse my dog of attacking theirs, when theirs ran up to us, hit the deck and screamed, because it was a nervous wreck and owned by someone incompetent that couldn't manage/raise a stuffed dog never mind a real one.


Yup and our old dane Lunar got accused of "attacking" an obnoxious lab who had barreled in to him playing with another dog, lab wasn't looking where he was going and ran in to Lunar's hip hard. Lunar wheeled around and roared in the lab's face. Lab paused for a second and then typical lab, took off again and resumed the game. Owner was furious with my dog for "attacking" hers. 
Uh, no. My 10 year old great dane doesn't need a stupid youn'un hip checking him and frankly, the lab could have seriously hurt someone doing that. 
Clueless owner continued to allow her dog to barrel about crashing in to other dogs and humans, saying he was just having too much fun. Interstingly the lab managed to avoid crashing in to Lunar any more. 
But you know, the lab was "just playing" and "wouldn't hurt a fly" and my grumpy old dog wasn't trying to play, and the fact that the lab was actively avoiding him meant my dog was the vicious one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2016)

Colliebarmy said:


> Attack: to TRY to hurt or defeat using violence


Well I'll ask you again then. 
What do you call it when your dog, who you admit you have no control over, runs up to other dogs uninvited and nips and mouths them?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> Attack: to TRY to hurt or defeat using violence


Or Hypocrite: a noun to describe someone who says they have particularmoral beliefs but behaves in way that shows these are not sincere

As demonstrated here, 'Weve 1 collie who wont heed us no matter what, the herding is all that matters, shame we have no sheep, she stalks, drops, crawls then herds, today it was a small Saluki type dog, a whippet gave her a run for her money though and she even went to try a guy with a wheelbarrow....' (your words not mine).


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Well I'll ask you again then.
> What do you call it when your dog, who you admit you have no control over, runs up to other dogs uninvited and nips and mouths them?


We're probably, to quote my OH, peeing in the wind, and placed firmly on ignore by @Colliebarmy


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

MollySmith said:


> We're probably, to quote my OH, peeing in the wind, and placed firmly on ignore by @Colliebarmy


Maybe you should post a thread about how all Collie owners let their dogs nip others, steal balls, chase joggers, stalk dogs you may see a reaction :Hungover


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2016)

MollySmith said:


> We're probably, to quote my OH, peeing in the wind, and placed firmly on ignore by @Colliebarmy


Nah, he doesn't have us on ignore - not me at least, he quoted me recently. He probably simply doesn't find us worthy of a response, which is fine because that's pretty much how I generally see his posts - not worthy of a response.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

KatieandOliver said:


> I am I absolute bits now. We were nearly home on our way back from our walk, late to avoid the traffic. I had put Oliver down to walk because it was quiet there was nothing around. A man on a bike with two Staffies who were off lead came along.
> Im not saying there is anything bad about Staffies, the only reason I am saying what breed the dog was is because it affected what I did next. At first they were very friendly, sniffed Oliver, and I felt like I wanted to not be prejudiced against them. Suddenly, one of the dogs became spooked by something in a front garden and was Barking and growling. I should have picked Oliver up. But because I was trying so hard not to be biased against them, I didn't but tried to walk on. The dog then went for Oliver. He only snapped, and apart from squealing and screaming Oliver was ok. I was so worried he'd be completely traumatised but he seems OK. Im just so angry with myself that I didn't just pick him up sooner. I still don't think they're a bad breed. But even a dog snapping at Oliver was a very upsetting experience, even if it wasn't a full on attack.


that sounds more like redirected anger/fear
ie the dog couldnt get at what had upset him, so snapped out at the nearest thing, couldve easily have been the other staffie, the owner or you
the fact that no physical injuries were caused to anyone/animal shows that
however, 
it can still be a scary experience and, had you reported than as giving you reason to be worried yo might be attacked, it would indeed come under the DDA


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

mrs phas said:


> that sounds more like redirected anger/fear
> ie the dog couldnt get at what had upset him, so snapped out at the nearest thing, couldve easily have been the other staffie, the owner or you
> the fact that no physical injuries were caused to anyone/animal shows that
> however,
> it can still be a scary experience and, had you reported than as giving you reason to be worried yo might be attacked, it would indeed come under the DDA


It's was frightening, but as nobody was hurt, and Oliver doesn't seem to have any lasting psychological effects I would not report it.

I should probably report the owner for cruelty to animals though. I was very disturbed that afterwards he bit the dog's ear until he squealed :'( that really upset me too but I was so worried about Oliver I just rushed home.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, if Oliver is okay that's fine.

The dogs didn't hurt him.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Sweety said:


> Well, if Oliver is okay that's fine.
> 
> The dogs didn't hurt him.


No, but the owner hurt his own dog.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

KatieandOliver said:


> No, but the owner hurt his own dog.


You have no control over that.

If you know who he is and you saw him bite his dog, then you can report him.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Sweety said:


> You have no control over that.
> 
> If you know who he is and you saw him bite his dog, then you can report him.


I don't know who he Is unfortunately, I had never seen him before.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

KatieandOliver said:


> No, but the owner hurt his own dog.


unfortunately some owners, like some parents, believe that if something is done to you by the animal/child, the only way to teach them is to do the same to them
as we know, it doesnt
but you cant educate them otherwise, what they believe is what they believe,
I would put it out of your mind because your an enlightened owner {{hugs}}


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

mrs phas said:


> unfortunately some owners, like some parents, believe that if something is done to you by the animal/child, the only way to teach them is to do the same to them
> as we know, it doesnt
> but you cant educate them otherwise, what they believe is what they believe,
> I would put it out of your mind because your an enlightened owner {{hugs}}


This makes absolutely no sense to me. Surely it just reinforces the bad behaviour. Thank you ((Hugs
))


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

For anyone who supported Hank and now Zane and the millions of other threads, you'll know why @Colliebarmy makes me spit bullets. This is an irresponsible thread in view of the awful events out there.


----------

